# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  làm máy cưa tự động, các bác chỉ giúp chỗ phay giường ở HCM

## cuong

em tính làm một con cnc panel saw, mà hổng biết chỗ nào phay giường khoảng 3-4m các bác chỉ giúp em với. em ở Q8

----------


## cuong

xin cho em kéo lên top, vì rất cần làm mấy ngày,hoặc bác nào nhận làm khung sườn không?, phần điều khiển em đã có giải pháp rồi.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYLmi2ztTPg

----------

